# Encodage de films pour iPod vidéo : quelle solution rapide ?



## blacoste (9 Février 2006)

Je viens de remplacer mon iPod couleur par un modèle vidéo 30 Go.
Bien qu'il ne soit pas vraiment destiné à cela, je voudrais pouvoir de temps en temps regarder des (petits) films avec cet iPod, un essai avec un court-métrage de 5 minutes m'ayant impressionné par la qualité de l'écran et la bonne lisibilité.

Pour le moment, je dois utiliser 3 logiciels successivement pour arriver au but :
- le freeware Handbrake pour passer des fichiers VOB au MPEG 4
- j'importe le tout dans iMovie
- j'enregistre au format iPod (menu Partage) la vidéo, après éventuellement quelques retouches
- je transfère via iTunes la vidéo sur l'iPod. Ouf !

Problème : pour un film d'1 h 30, Handbrake met presque 4 heures à accomplir son travail (je fais le tout sur un Pismo avec un G4-550 doté de 1 Go RAM et d'un disque dur 60 Go Hitachi à 7200 tr/min), l'importation du fichier MPEG 4 obtenu (700 Mo) dans iMovie demande plus de 5 heures et l'enregistrement au format optimisé iPod largement plus (8 h) !
Bref, une très grosse journée immobilisant le Powerbook.

Existe-t-il une solution plus rapide et même un logiciel unique pour faire cela ?

J'ai bien trouvé *Xilisoft                DVD to iPod Suite* à $45 (ou $29 selon le module) mais il ne semble dispo que pour PC ou alors *QuickTime Pro 7* mais une solution gratuite me conviendrait évidemment mieux.


----------



## mactuxx (9 Février 2006)

iSquint
Avec Mon PowerBook 1,5 GHz 512 Ram j'encode en temps rééle en moyenne, voir un peu moins


----------



## blacoste (9 Février 2006)

En utilisant quel(s) logiciel(s) et en partant de quel format ?

Cela dit, je viens de m'apercevoir que je pouvais gagner du temps en court-circuitant iMovie et en utilisant QuickTime Pro 6.5 que j'avais acheté : il lit directement le format MPEG4 et peut optimiser vers l'iPod !


----------



## mactuxx (9 Février 2006)

Je viens de te mettre un lien vers le logiciel iSquint.
Tu part de n'importe quel fichier vidéo, tu le glisse dans le fenêtre et tu choisie si tu veut du mp4 et tu lance.


----------



## blacoste (9 Février 2006)

Merci, je viens de télécharger le logiciel, je vais essayer.

En tout cas, QuickTime est aussi lent qu'iMovie !


----------



## blacoste (23 Février 2006)

1er essai avec iSquint à partir d'un fichier mpeg4 créé par Handbrake :
le fichier généré soit-disant optimisé pour iPod n'est pas lisible sur l'iPod, il faut le réencoder via iTunes par exemple !
Beaucoup de temps perdu mais j'ai peut-être mal compris le fonctionnement.

Avec iSquint, si je glisse les fichiers d'un DVD (donc avec tous les menus, langues, etc.), que vais-je obtenir ? Un film mpeg4 en français ?


----------



## Patrick83 (25 Février 2006)

Version 1.5.1 ou beta 1.6b
http://www.alfanet.it/squared5/mpegstreamclip.html
c'est gratuit c'est simple
ça fonctionne supper : 
on glisse le fichier dans la fenêtre =>menu fichier exporter =>nouvelle fenêtre de réglage très simple => MP4 par exemple ( il y a même un préréglage Ipod ... ) et roulez jeunesse .... 
A+
Patrick


----------



## blacoste (27 Février 2006)

En fait, je viens d'essayer avec la dernière version d'Handbrake lite et ça marche très bien assez rapidement.


----------

